# Polls



## GregP (Jan 16, 2016)

Still get SSL connection errors in Polls. Less in other forums. Win 10 Home, Skylake CPU, Chrome.

This shaping up nicely.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

GregP said:


> Still get SSL connection errors in Polls. Less in other forums. Win 10 Home, Skylake CPU, Chrome.
> 
> This shaping up nicely.



I searched your ip through various logs...for the life of me I can't see any issues on the server regarding ssl cert connection.

Has it gotten better today?


----------

